# laser



## r-ice (Aug 1, 2010)

Not sure if this fits in here
But has anyone here used something like this to engrave?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...r-Model-AIP-E40W4A-On-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ219428221


----------



## bitshird (Aug 1, 2010)

Most folks use an Epilog (sp) but 40 watts should work and the price seems cheap WAY cheap what accessories are available? can you get a rotary table or will it only handle flat objects?


----------



## r-ice (Aug 1, 2010)

not sure on any of that lol gotta wait til tues to ask them


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 4, 2010)

There was a thread over on the cnczone a while back about some of these cheap lasers. I lost track of it some time ago, but they were not real up on them.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been looking at a lot of lasers lately and would not even consider one like that for fine work. The big problem is if you need parst or tech support you are on your own.


----------

